# Need help modding my cabinet..



## koolent (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

I am Kush Mishra, the summer vacations are about to start and we need something to do during then.. I wanted to ask which material and cutting tools are good for plasticw and metals.. 

After that, which material should I use to rebuild the cut surface as desired.. If anyboy here knows.. I am getting a new cabby after some days.... So, there is no problems experimenting on this one..

Well, I have made many fittings or heads for my screw driver using M-SEAL with a lot of oil and it, gives near perfect results but if only his is he best solution.

One small packet costs qbout Rs.20.. If there is qnything cheaper qvailable..

Now please don't answer like 'You already are getting a new cabby, why do you want to MOD your caes..'


----------



## vipulbh (Apr 21, 2012)

The best tool that you can get is a dremel. In addition to that I advice you to get a set safety goggles.
The next best thing to use is acrylic sheets, available at any shop selling glass panes.
Google it up and you will find some amazing mods.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 22, 2012)

Check this: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/146727-how-modify-cabinet-wip.html 
Also ask forum user 'Nipun' for help.


----------



## koolent (Jul 27, 2013)

Back , a little time it has been, anyways, I have to take off my side panel, I have no rotary cutting tool, I will get a drill machine soon and glasses too with it , for now I have a hacksaw which I will use.

The side panel is actually connected to the top and bottom AND the back by rivets. I don't want to remove all of them, just the panel. Then, for cable management space, I have found the Epoxy Compounds to be nice, if you know something else which is good for modding, please share


----------

